# Do you directly work your ABS?



## bbeweel

*Do you train your abs directly or indirectly?*​
Yes i train abs directly 24557.38%No i think they get worked indirectly during other excercises18242.62%


----------



## bbeweel

As title says do you involve direct ab work in your routine if you do please post your ab routine or do you not train them due to them being trained indirectly by other exercises.


----------



## Greyphantom

I havent been but will be implementing direct ab workout as I think they are starting to fall behind... more to get the core stronger really...


----------



## bbeweel

Ok cheers for the reply dude


----------



## coldo

No. Only because my bodyfat is too high to show them though.

Once i am alot leaner i will probably stick an ab workout in at some point.

That said, i do think they get worked indirectly anyway, deads, squats etc, all work the core to an extent.


----------



## BigDom86

maybe once or twice a week ill sit on the floow for 5-10mins and do some ab movements.


----------



## Peter V

I train them when cutting (to help reveal them), but not when bulking.


----------



## IanStu

yes twice a week for about 25 mins....hanging leg raises....weighted crunches....crunches on the abb machine thingy....and various other stuff depending on how I feel....at the moment I am concentrating on lower abbs as upper ones are fine but lower are slightly lacking IMO


----------



## Smitch

I do crunches/situps.

Pretty poor effort really. I'm more interested putting the size on the rest of me first, not too bothered about the whole Mens Health look at the minute.


----------



## Jason Griffiths

I do planks with 100kg on my lower back. Decline crunchs holding 50kg, and a few sets of cable wood choppers and hanging leg raises.

Most of my ab work is used for core stength as opposed to building abs. Cant hurt to have a strong core when doing squats/deads. That is why i dont understand why higher BF people dont do em!


----------



## Irish Beast

Haven't trained them in years, probably never will again


----------



## miles2345

Never


----------



## paulo

used to-just keep fat off them now-or try to


----------



## WRX333

miles2345 said:


> Never


Are you yankin my chain???

Is that you in your avi? Topman! :thumbup1:


----------



## Gaz_1989

Once per week on leg days...

Decline Crunches - 3*20 (Bodyweight)

Leg Raises - 3*20 (Bodyweight)

Decline Crunches - 1*Set to Fail (15kg Plate on Chest)

Repeat 3 Times.


----------



## launish116

been doing planks with wieghts and waist/hip raises & dips


----------



## nobody

Ive never trained abs.


----------



## miles2345

WRX333 said:


> Are you yankin my chain???
> 
> Is that you in your avi? Topman! :thumbup1:


Seriously mate, Id say honestly maybe 3 times in the last 2 1/2 years. I thought about it recently and gave them a quick session about 2 months ago but thought my waist is small and I have really good abs and never train them so why change that. Ultimately, I think that it could potentially thicken my waist so I dont bother.

and it is me in my avi


----------



## WRX333

Impressive miles, ive dropped down to 10-11 % recently & train abs 1-2 times per week & there just showing. I find it hard graft!


----------



## HJL

once a week like any other muscle, nothing like them hurting so much you cant squeeze to have a sh!te


----------



## John Wood

I've been blessed with a good mid section...... and just do a few sit-ups for toning


----------



## bbeweel

Thanks for the replys peeps. 

Cant believe miles ,some impressive abs considering no training on them.


----------



## dtlv

My abs respond well to deadlifts, squats, overhead squats etc but i still train them directly, both with just bodyweight and resistance - a strong core is so important for overall strength and injury prevention IMO.


----------



## UKWolverine

Only ab vacuums at the moment until back down under 12% bf


----------



## big_jim_87

not in about 3 years lol remember last year when i got real lean? the state of my abs? dont need direct work on them i t wouldnt do them any harm if you did but i dnt.


----------



## big_jim_87

UKWolverine said:


> Only ab vacuums at the moment until back down under 12% bf


lol you fatty! i havent gon over 12% all this year lol last time i let it get that high was about 2 years ago!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Just weighted V ups at the moment with a 15kg plate at the end of my lowerbody rep and heavy days.

I train abs indrectly as well from squatting, deadlifts and front squats so dont see the need to add any more ab work tbh!


----------



## jw007

nah

Never


----------



## mick_the_brick

Never ...


----------



## Cheese

I do the standard blast starting 3 weeks before my holidays, so i do them for 6 weeks of the year.


----------



## adonis

I do abs 4 times a week. I love hanging leg raises and try and get 4 sets of 25 with a 5kg dumbell between my feet. After it feels like someone has urinated on my stomach :lol:

I never go over 10%bf infact i get ****ed with myself if it gets over 8.5 :bounce:


----------



## Willie

I don't but i probably should, my abs are sh-t. Evan when i'm pretty lean they're so shallow they barely show.


----------



## Jake1436114563

Nope. Done three about 5 sets of ab work in my entire life.


----------



## hrfc

Nope i havnt in ages mainly due to injury in the pelvis. But i dont think i would even if i could as i am dieting and they are in good nik, as you said due to all the compoud movements


----------



## Harry Sacks

I do no ab work at all, but i do heavy squats and deadlifts, maybe once i've started cutting the fat i'll add a lil ab work if needed


----------



## lshannon41

Once a week, which is once more than I like to do, I hate training abs, fvck it I hate high reps full stop!


----------



## Prodiver

miles2345 said:


> Seriously mate, Id say honestly maybe 3 times in the last 2 1/2 years. I thought about it recently and gave them a quick session about 2 months ago but thought my waist is small and I have really good abs and never train them so why change that. Ultimately, *I think that it could potentially thicken my waist so I dont bother.*
> 
> and it is me in my avi


Is right! Abs are static erector muscles, best trained isometrically, or as a result of exercises like straight-arm push-downs.

Work them hard with too many sit-ups, crunches etc. and you'll get a pot-belly and a thick waist! (I speak from experience!)


----------



## Porky Pie

There seems to be a lot of misunderstanding about training the core and abs, on this thread.

Training them does nothing to reduce bodyfat - you cannot spot reduce

Doing squats and deads alone does not "train the core"

Not training your abs and core is a bad idea regards health and strength, unless you are a competitive bodybuilder in which case words like "health" and "strength" are not things you should be worried about.


----------



## seppuku

Yeah, maybe once a week. I'm a skinny f**ker so it's not hard to get them popping out, and chicks dig em


----------



## Samurai_mart

Yes, I train my abdominals directly, but I also do a lot of core stability training with fit balls/med balls/BOSU, etc.

A work colleague runs through some pilates stuff with me, at least once a month to keep the routine fresh.

Nothing like having a strong core.

Strong core = good lifts. :thumb:

Weak core = Injury (in my opinion)


----------



## rodrigo

yes most defo:thumb: more so now i am gettin on a bit and since ive been carb cycling the 2 combined have give me a peak at my abs:thumbup1:


----------



## avfc_ant

No Bodyfat % too high for me to work abs. No point really for me. I think they are also indirectly worked with other exercises aswell.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth

no never


----------



## Guest

No.


----------



## anabolic ant

i think i train abs every 3-6 months...reckon i'd if i did cardio and abs for a few weeks i'd be tight as me 20inch boxers!!!

i get loads of torso training from my workouts....

guess i should get training abs!!!!


----------



## Guest

Porky Pie said:


> Not training your abs and core is a bad idea regards health and strength, unless you are a competitive bodybuilder in which case words like "health" and "strength" are not things you should be worried about.


:laugh:

Yes when i train to bring up my big lifts such as deadlift and squat.

No when training purely for cosmetic reasons.


----------



## warren

hmm some comments on hear about pot bellies etc etc, are interesting me. i train my abs once a week hard as i thought this combined with lowering bf% would get them out quicker, but after looking at my body comp the do stick out loads. same with a mate of mine who is lean but trains them like mad, his are worse. is this why?


----------



## SK-XO

I never used to. But now I am just for proportion purposes, im not fussed about six packs or that but just would look silly having big everything but nothing bulked out at stomach. I've got a very small waist as it is, but I work my ABS directly roughly 3 or 4 times a week. 30 reps weighted for 3 sets (10kg on chest) decline crunches which is very hard for me tbh lol. And 3 sets of leg lifts or w.e., for lower abs, which kills me.


----------



## Kezz

i have always been paranoid about training my abs as i dont want my waist to grow... if i wanted a smaller waist perhaps if you hammered your abs every day and overtrained them , your waist would go smaller????


----------



## Biggerdave

Never used to but have to now due to lower back problems caused by imbalances in my core


----------



## jonnyb

Been working my abs hard twice a week for the last 2-3 months. Definitely a major improvement, solid as a rock now. I think you should hit them individually, despite them being hit through exercises like squats, theres nothing better than the solid feeling after an abs workout.


----------



## Linny

Always done body weight crunches leg raises etc. This last month added 63kg cable crunches in and noticed a big differance


----------



## MXD

yes..


----------



## Squirrel

No, never. When I drop body fat the abs appear, magic :thumb:


----------



## 1bpk

Squirrel said:


> No, never. When I drop body fat the abs appear, magic :thumb:


Lol :lol:


----------



## dingosteve

Do them purely for core strength really.


----------



## MissBC

yea 4 times a week on my new prog hehehe


----------



## Bob-p

Abs are just like every other muscle in the body. I train them with a small ammount of isolation. Mainly isometric work and heavy for me. Id say my abs are strong. I do believe that for aesthetic purposes abwork should be kept minimal to preven imbalances and for a tighter waist. that doesnt mean thousands of bodyweight, wobble board with one leg out and one hand holding an egg w*nkery you see in 'fitness' gyms though!


----------



## Uriel

I need to,look at the fuking state of them, they need all the help they can get lol


----------



## GSleigh

Once a week after chest.

3-4 exercises, 3 sets in each, all weighted moves to build muscles.

I think doing my squats, deadlifts, standing moves (hold stomach tight) and generally keep core active in exercises shoudl help build to show nice abs once fat stripped off


----------



## tom0311

I only do 3 sets of sit ups and 3 sets of leg raises at the end of each session, get so bored of them and other exercises seem to strengthen them up anyway.


----------



## Dean00

Only when cutting not bulking. But after my rebound i will still have visabiltiy of them and i will try to keep this by keeping my b routine in......until i hit the beer again then they just seem to run of into the sun


----------



## Robbo90

Yes inorder to increase my core strength as i believe this will help me to perform in other lifts.


----------



## Round-2

My car has ABS


----------



## ollie_ollie

planks with 30 kg.

crunches

leg raises

ab machine

2-3 times a week

i know there under there somewhere lol!!


----------



## Bambi

Ab wheel rollouts twice a week. Only threw them in from two months ago and I've seen big improvements on my squats and deads since then. When I'm feeling evil I do medicine ball rollouts or abwheel with a resistance band and it's brutal.


----------



## TOBE

I'm gonna start throwing 3 sets of cable crunches and leg raises into my routine as of next week..


----------



## Zee Deveel

I mix them in with my cardio twice a week.

I do 5 mins on the bike followed by an ab circuit and then repeat 3-4x

Ab Circuit:

10 x One Arm Woodchoppers

20 x Bicycle Crunches

15 x Crunches

5 x Pikes

10 x Leg Raises

10 x One Arm Weighted Oblique Bends

10 x Ab Rollouts using Ab Wheel

Repeat!

Then at the end of the session I'll finish by holding a plank until I collapse.

Since I started doing this my abs have become considerably more pronounced and feel hard as rock. So yeah I definitely think directly hitting your abs is a good choice.


----------



## RyanClarke

My excuse for not training abs is i don't wanna add any mass to my waist. Never have, probably never will train them


----------



## Abbsie

Yeah... one of my faves! I do:

Gravity boots (just started trying these) 4 sets to failure

Dragon flags 4 sets of 15

Hanging leg raises 4 sets of 15

Cable crunches 4 sets of 20

Woodchoppers 4 sets of 20

(sometimes add in planks and side bends too)


----------



## Abbsie

I'm suprised how many people don't train their abs. Not saying they should, just saying I'm suprised


----------



## Hamiltons Gym

No never have done, but I do deadlifts, squats and military presses, all of which are working the abs in a more functional way.


----------



## Mr_Vain

Usually twice a week after legs.

Either

4x10 Dragon Flags

4x10 Cable Crunches

4x10 Weighted crunches

Or

4x10 hanging windscreen wipers

Plank 3x2mins

4x10 cable crunches


----------



## RyanClarke

Hamiltons Gym said:


> No never have done, but I do deadlifts, squats and military presses, all of which are working the abs in a more functional way.


can i just ask what you mean by more functional mate?


----------



## R84

Yes...about three times a week, but only briefly because it's so boring.


----------



## 01782rob

only train mine really about 4 weeks out from comp


----------



## Abbsie

01782rob said:


> only train mine really about 4 weeks out from comp


you're doing well to have abs like those in your avatar then! good work!


----------



## MillionG

I've been pretty lucky in that I've been blessed with half-decent abs naturally, and my low BF% means they show..

But I still work them once every 4 days, though I focus more on my obliques, want more of that V-shape that girls go mad for...

I'm after the menshealth covermodel look, so it makes sense for me.


----------



## JC783

Yes, with a large dose of Incline crunches and hanging leg raises.

J


----------



## spiderpants

more a core routine than an ab routine

100 individual leg raise

100 twin leg raise

50-100 hyperextensions

100 leg up crunches

20-50 reverse hypers

50 each side oblique crunch

plank 1 hand 1 leg - 20 seconds each side

side sit ups 50 each side

all times 3 sets. nice wee warm up


----------



## paulo

nope-used to do crunches,side crunches but lost motivation for them--i try agin after new year


----------



## Bettyboo

I have just started training in inner abs muscles (hurting like hell) and i do outer regularly.


----------



## Tommy10

4 times a week

hangin leg raises

decline oblique twists

crunches

reverse crunch on bench

stomachs flat as a pancake....waist is getin a bit too small though...so may cut down a bit.


----------



## strange_days

Needs another option on the poll,

"can't be ar$ed"


----------



## strange_days

MillionG said:


> I'm after the menshealth covermodel, look it makes sense for me.


You like him do you ??

:laugh: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Yep, but have no interest in a six pack, (is that normal??)

Anyway, heavy rope Pull downs, hanging leg raises, weighted decline situps, standing weights leg raises all sorts, do planks at home if im bored.


----------



## Guest

No. Hate training them.


----------



## Bulk1

bbeweel said:


> As title says do you involve direct ab work in your routine if you do please post your ab routine or do you not train them due to them being trained indirectly by other exercises.


I train abs every other day. All I do is crunches (50x3)... and torso twists... (50x3) and hanging leg raises..(as many as i can x3) and i get a nice burn feeling directly in the abs from that.


----------



## Barker

Yeah i do, feel like addign another day so im doing them twice a week too, i am bulking, which is probably why you cant see my abs when theyre untensed, feel like going on a cut just to see how muscular i will look under it all.

I do ball crunches and ball passes, need to get some more oblique work in though


----------



## JB74

i work mine by eating too much lol


----------



## PRD

4 sets of incline leg raises ,

then 4 sets of incline sit-ups holding a 2.5kg weight


----------



## SK-XO

i do it directly because I ain't really got great abs, got the six pack and can see abs but they aren't very big/thick or blocky so I want to try get them bigger, so alough im working them whilst doing squats, deads etc I like to add to it.


----------



## Barker

SK-XO said:


> i do it directly because I ain't really got great abs, got the six pack and can see abs but they aren't very big/thick or blocky so I want to try get them bigger, so alough im working them whilst doing squats, deads etc I like to add to it.


Cant see them getting worked in deadlifts much, more just lower back and hams is it not? as with squats can't see them getting worked that much. Maybe with lat pull overs or skull crushers?


----------



## Guest

Barker said:


> Cant see them getting worked in deadlifts much, more just lower back and hams is it not? as with squats can't see them getting worked that much. Maybe with lat pull overs or skull crushers?


 Squats and deadlifts require A LOT of muscles in your body, and they involve your core muscles very much. Skull crushers and pull overs will work your abs very very very very little if at all in comparison.


----------



## Barker

I know for a fact laying down lat pull overs work your abs quite a bit as your core is stretching


----------



## SK-XO

Barker said:


> I know for a fact laying down lat pull overs work your abs quite a bit as your core is stretching


Not so much your core thats stretching but your chest/lats and serratus. I don't really feel it in abs? I target it to work my lats primarily as I'd do it on back day.

Deadlifts and squats just as dan says basically... your using vast amounts of weight and using your body to shift that, like in deadlifts lifting with your lower back, obviously your arms/shoulders/legs etc will all be taking a hit whilst doing this, one of best exercises for mass building. And you would know this as if I do say 4 sets of deads in back session im very fked come to do other exercises, just like legs after squats im pretty ruined.


----------



## Guest

Barker said:


> I know for a fact laying down lat pull overs work your abs quite a bit as your core is *stretching*


Crack on my son, crack on :thumbup1:


----------



## MarkFranco

Barker said:


> Cant see them getting worked in deadlifts much, more just lower back and hams is it not? as with squats can't see them getting worked that much. Maybe with lat pull overs or skull crushers?


LOL i hope you not been serious


----------



## bigbear21

do a few weighted crunches after heavy deads but thats it


----------



## MillionG

Barker said:


> Cant see them getting worked in deadlifts much, more just lower back and hams is it not? as with squats can't see them getting worked that much. Maybe with lat pull overs or skull crushers?


Hahahahaha.

So THATs where my abs came from, doing pullovers in my sleep i must have been.


----------



## bigbear21

Barker said:


> Cant see them getting worked in deadlifts much, more just lower back and hams is it not? as with squats can't see them getting worked that much. Maybe with lat pull overs or skull crushers?


as much as your lower back pulls you upright on deads your abs push you up in most cases people dont have weak lower backs they actually have weak abs and thats why their core fails on them if you doubt this do a heavy dead session with no belt and see how sore your abs are the next day


----------



## Ninja

Do my abs in the end of my training session. To be honest..after heavy deadlifting I think twice before doing my abs:lol: I never use belt for any exercise, so even if I don't do my abs , after deadlifting or squatting I feel that abs have been worked pretty good. When deadlifting it's your abs that are holding the pressure that comes from lower back toward your stomach and when squatting the abs are under the pressure aswell. :rockon:


----------



## Dig

Remember reading about when Mel Siff went to Russia many years ago to find out how the Russian's trained, when asked if their athletes did any direct ab work the coaches didnt understand what the point was when they already did heavy squats/deads/OL lifts which build the abs more than any sit-up ever will.

Seems like i am also one of the only people who thinks thick set waist (with low bf so abs showing) looks better than a tiny waist, just gives a 'powerful' look imo. Obv this would not be good aesthetically for a bber i just like the look, call me crazy lol.


----------



## Lois_Lane

Dig said:


> Remember reading about when Mel Siff went to Russia many years ago to find out how the Russian's trained, when asked if their athletes did any direct ab work the coaches didnt understand what the point was when they already did heavy squats/deads/OL lifts which build the abs more than any sit-up ever will.
> 
> Seems like i am also one of the only people who thinks thick set waist (with low bf so abs showing) looks better than a tiny waist, just gives a 'powerful' look imo. Obv this would not be good aesthetically for a bber i just like the look, call me crazy lol.


 I have started training abbs for the first time in a long time.

I managed to hurt my lower back and i think having too weak abbs is what caused it. Because i know my low back is strong but my abbs probably not so much. After training it a bit i can say no they are not strong at all:lol:


----------



## Dig

Lois_Lane said:


> I have started training abbs for the first time in a long time.
> 
> I managed to hurt my lower back and i think having too weak abbs is what caused it. Because i know my low back is strong but my abbs probably not so much. After training it a bit i can say no *they are not strong at all* :lol:


I am surprised with your strength.

When you say abs not strong what kind rep range are you using??

I do actually train abs directly although prob didnt sound like it with post above, find they are pretty strong tho without doing a lot which put down to compound exercises.

Maybe you have lost some core strength after not squatting heavy for a while??


----------



## Ak_88

Abs shouldn't really be trained 'heavy' dynamically because of the stress they put on the spine and intervertebral discs, as well as causing potential postural issues.

Exercises where the core/abs are braced are ideal, when you work into spinal flexion (i.e standard crunches) your core muscles switch off = not good!


----------



## micktherepman

Yes - I train Abs at the end of other muscle groups and and I train obliques seperately. Worked for me friends.

PS - I blast my abs with a dedicated workout if i feel that progress is slowing down. All about diet really to reveal those ripplers tho 

http://madformuscle.com/advanced-oblique-abs-exercises


----------



## nlr

What rep range should you train abs as I got recommended by a guy in the gym to do like 500x3 which is outrageous?

Crunches and Leg raises


----------



## Guest

in my normal work out i do 100 situps with 15 kg weight on my chest i do this at the start of my workout then just before my cardio i do 3 sets of 10 suspended leg rises i find this is great for lower abs but i do like to work my abs i dont mind admitting that


----------



## bigbear21

both use exercise specifically a sthey work them indirectly and also work them directly but not many sets


----------



## 3752

Why the he'll would you do 100+ sit-ups with weight every time you train abs?

Abs are muscles like all other muscles if you stimulate them to much they will grow and you don't want this....

I did not used to train abs but found at the Britain this year I could not control them as much as I used to, I have now been training them directly and they show and are controlled much better


----------



## Guest

i started to use the extra weight as i found after that it was becoming too easy to do my normal 100 situps but i didnt realise it was a bad idea to add the extra weight :whistling:



Pscarb said:


> Why the he'll would you do 100+ sit-ups with weight every time you train abs?
> 
> Abs are muscles like all other muscles if you stimulate them to much they will grow and you don't want this....
> 
> I did not used to train abs but found at the Britain this year I could not control them as much as I used to, I have now been training them directly and they show and are controlled much better


----------



## 3752

If your finding sit ups easy then do other ab work like hanging leg raise, frog kicks, plank etc.....


----------



## round 2

I dont train em.But i always liked ian harrisons approach of deliberatly overtraining them so they dont grow but maintain fullness.


----------



## Rotsocks

miles2345 said:


> Never


That comment is music to my ears(You looked great at the finals btw)

Love training but absolutely hate doing abs.

Managed one set during my 12 week summer diet:lol:


----------



## aka

never, have massive abs and don't look good when wearing a t-shirt (stick out)


----------



## nelly1972

I train abs but not as much as i should, my abs get a good wrkout when i'm thai boxing, trying to kick a heavy bag is very tiring usually do it for time not reps..Also i like to do russian twists, l-sits and hanging leg raises, i use kettlebells for conditioning and get a good core wrkout from them also gymnastic rings are great try doing l-sits on rings and you'll find out how strong your core is........


----------



## bizzlewood

i hate to admit that i dont work them all the time

i try to at least twice a week


----------



## guijr

I try to, but after a second set of 20 reps I always have spasm, those terrible and painful involuntary muscular contractions.


----------



## NickC

I always train abs, situps, crunches, machine crunches, decline situps, ab machines, cable crunches (my fav), leg raises, hanging leg raises you name it lol.

I tend to mix it up with some of the above exercises a few times a week!


----------



## SK-XO

Need to train them more then I should. Reason being is I want bigger/thicker abs or a bigger stomach if you like. Also to have a stronger core as it's what holds you together so would improve on many things and body weight exercises such as wide grip pull ups and dips etc.


----------



## Ak_88

Training Abs (Rectus abdominus) and training core (Trans Abs, Multifidus etc) are two different entities.


----------



## Heineken

Yeah I do a fair bit of core work.


----------



## fitdog

Dont train them direct my abs often ache after heavy deadlifts.


----------



## SK-XO

Ak_88 said:


> Training Abs (Rectus abdominus) and training core (Trans Abs, Multifidus etc) are two different entities.


Same sh1t to me bro


----------



## Heineken

:lol:


----------



## tombsc

I can't do situps due to my back issues, but found that through skull crushers and front lat pull downs (not sure of teh technical name!) my upper abs get worked well. If I tense I can see my top 2 and they are pretty big, even through my 50% bf belly


----------



## MrO2b

Ak_88 said:


> Training Abs (Rectus abdominus) and training core (Trans Abs, Multifidus etc) are two different entities.


spot on.


----------



## d4ead

Do none of it and probably should do a little.


----------



## Ak_88

SK-XO said:


> Same sh1t to me bro


Might as well train your chest with deadlifts, back with benching and legs with cable curls then :whistling:


----------



## BB73

Ak_88 said:


> Might as well train your chest with deadlifts, back with benching and legs with cable curls then :whistling:


I might try that - I like to mix it up a bit now & again


----------



## Medermit

One thing i aim to improve on, is training my abs directly with some decent advanced exercises.


----------



## hamsternuts

i cover myself in ground white pepper and enjoy a sneezing fit every now and then, is that enough?


----------



## Smitch

hamsternuts said:


> i cover myself in ground white pepper and enjoy a sneezing fit every now and then, is that enough?


No, change it for black pepper and add in a few hiccups at the end of each set.


----------



## Heineken

hamsternuts said:


> i cover myself in ground white pepper and enjoy a sneezing fit every now and then, is that enough?


Genuine question, but I have never seen you make an exercise related post. Do you actually go to the gym? :lol:


----------



## Smitch

Heineken said:


> Genuine question, but I have never seen you make an exercise related post. Do you actually go to the gym? :lol:


Yeah, but only to perve over blokes in the shower. :thumbup1:


----------



## bizzlewood

gonna start properly tomorrow

this time i mean it


----------



## Heineken

Smitch said:


> Yeah, but only to perve over blokes in the shower. :thumbup1:


LOL, not you bud, was on about hamster :lol:


----------



## Smitch

Heineken said:


> LOL, not you bud, was on about hamster :lol:


So was i. :laugh:


----------



## Heineken

I'm really not with it today haha


----------



## Smitch

I think there's a lot of people that do work out on here that don't give out training advice, mainly here for the banter.

I think people like Hamsternuts and Ashcrapper make the site more fun with their random comments. MarkC used to crack me up too, not sure where he went!


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737

i have started including a abs workout day as recommended by my physio. he said that the problems i had in my lower back were the result of lifting heavy with poor core strength.


----------



## Matt 1

Gaz_1989 said:


> Once per week on leg days...
> 
> Decline Crunches - 3*20 (Bodyweight)
> 
> *Leg Raises - 3*20 (Bodyweight)*
> 
> Decline Crunches - 1*Set to Fail (15kg Plate on Chest)


If you meaning hanging..they do not work your abs.. they work your hip flexors.


----------



## zoco

Yes, three 20 rep,weighted sets 3 times a week


----------



## GainMuscle

Outside of normal use as stabilizers in my other exercises, I just do a few sets of weighted decline sit-ups each week. And I also work lower abs with hanging leg raises- (Note; most people do these wrong and thus only focus on the hip flexors. You must bring your knee up towards your chin and curl into the leg raise- not just elevate your thigh.)


----------



## SeBb0

have been doing so lately, before dead's & squat's as general pre warm up ..find that doing isometric work on crunches with heavy weights really gets that deep burn i desire combined with ab vacuums with added weight.gtg


----------



## SwAn1

No deadlift, rows, squats etc seem to build them fine


----------



## Ricky12345

Fck working abs there we'll hard and what's point when ure a natural fatty I just get my buzz off abs in the correct light and mirror when breathing in 1 day I will do a successful cut and last longer than 3 days


----------



## Linc06

I get that they are worked indirectly too, but I train them and calves 3 times per week too. They recover well.


----------



## DazUKM

I should do more direct core work, always cba after my main lifts


----------



## L11

Every day. There's no way they'd look like they do if I didn't


----------



## tommyc2k7

No as I'm still waiting for an operation on my inguinal hernia. Looking forward to some ab work once it's all sorted. Does anyone know of any work with an inguinal hernia is safe or would it just aggravate it even more


----------



## murphy2010

personally I don't bother


----------



## luke.lean

After evey session 50crunches


----------



## lickatsplit

only just started to target them recently.


----------



## Kickboxer.Stu

L11 said:


> Every day. There's no way they'd look like they do if I didn't


What you target them with?


----------



## L11

Kickboxer.Stu said:


> What you target them with?


Hanging leg raises, crunches on the machine and I do oblique crunches on the pulley


----------



## XXVII

Yeah, I feel my core is much stronger when I work it directly.

Hanging legs raises, leg raises, cable crunches, ab roll out, and oblique twists is what I normally do.


----------



## Dudeofdoom

Yep trx planks and

my latest toy.... ab blaster slings which are the nuts...really comfy could sorta hang round in them all day...just seems to be way better on the back...


----------



## Missing

i do core stuff- i only train abs if its before a holiday


----------



## rsd147

My workouts are mainly compounds and I feel I hit them. I can clearly see my abs so I'm happy


----------



## james90

Heavy deadlifts has worked better for my abs more then any direct ab exercise.


----------



## gearchange

I find my abs get more than enough stimulation from other exercises.


----------



## MCCoolGuyFresh

They do get worked during other exercises, they're probably the most important muscles for preventing injury and doing well in sports.

After a (few months?) your abs will get used to all compound exercises and to see growth you will need to work abs in isolation.


----------



## samb213

used to train abs 5 days per week ..now i only train them 15 mins once per week and tbh i dont notice much difference


----------



## M.I.D

More importantly, do people who train their abs, train their lower back too.... I am assuming alot of you deadlift so that shouldnt be a problem


----------



## Robbie_G

I do but not a lot. Usually add in one direct abs exercise per session.

Usually weighted side bends, Cable chops, Rope pull downs or hanging leg raises.

Sometimes on my offdays/Cardio days do some planks and side planks just to strengthen core.


----------



## RugbyLad

I haven't worked abs directly in years, I get real bad cramps in my stomach every time I try to train abs directly... I'd say my abs look fine at the moment though just need to lose a bit more fat!


----------



## havering

I pretty much work my abs at home when I get bored.


----------



## str4nger

I train a different core muscle each day, and sometimes split abs as upper and lower so I can concentrate more on one area


----------



## Adz

Ive recently started doing 2 sets on abs with every workout now that my body fat is lower. Can feel them getting harder but not properly visible yet


----------



## Frandeman

Only in with the miss lol


----------



## harryalmighty

no.


----------



## theBEAST2002

Yes


----------

